# Anybody know where to get earlier strava version



## svon89 (Dec 27, 2013)

My son has started better than me, so I set him up with my old iPhone 4 so he could have it incase of emergency. I wanted to set up strava so I could use it for tracking his ride when he is racing, then I know where to be to cheer. However, the iPhone 4 is IOS 7.1.2, and the strava app requires 8.1 or higher. 

I asked customer support at strava, but have not heard anything back. I am not a premium member, so I am not even sure they offer help.

Can anybody point me to another app, or maybe a downloadable earlier version of strava?
thanks


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Not sure about finding an earlier version of Strava, but you can always try another app like MapMyRide or RideWithGPS that may still be supported by his iOS. While you can't directly put that on Strava via the phone you should be able to grab the GPX then manually upload to a Strava account via PC.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Endomondo does real time tracking (or well it used to), but it's pretty laggy.Y You can just watch the other persons activity and it refreshes X amount of minutes.

Or bit the bullet and get a cheap or 2nd had device like a garmin or something that will do real time tracking.

Or swap phones for the race.


----------



## svon89 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. He has a garmin 510, so I will look into that for live tracking.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Just email them and they will send you a link to download a previous version. My phone wouldn't run the current version so I talked with them and that's what they did. Works fine now.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

svon89 said:


> Thanks for the replies. He has a garmin 510, so I will look into that for live tracking.


er...yeah then just use that, live tracking will email a link to the tracking (assuming there is coverage if not you get nothing).
Hopefulyl the current version of garmin connect will work on the phone


----------



## svon89 (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh well, took a week to hear back from Strava, with bad news. Guess until I upgrade his phone I can't use strava live feeds. 


Hello,

I'm sorry but we don't have an older version of the App to meet your needs. 

Best,
Sheila
Strava Support Team


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

you can still use garmin connect though right? Thats what i use for real time


----------



## svon89 (Dec 27, 2013)

I am waiting for a response from Garmin. The garmin connect app is also for a newer IOS than what my son has for a phone. This is what happens when you don't buck up and get the latest phone. In another few months I will be upgrading, then I can at least set him up with my newer old phone that already has the apps on it. 

I thought of being able to know where he is during races, but it would be really handy for when we do a split group ride and he rides with the fast guys. I just need to figure out how to get faster.


----------



## rustydogg (Oct 9, 2016)

svon89 said:


> I am waiting for a response from Garmin. The garmin connect app is also for a newer IOS than what my son has for a phone. This is what happens when you don't buck up and get the latest phone. In another few months I will be upgrading, then I can at least set him up with my newer old phone that already has the apps on it.
> 
> I thought of being able to know where he is during races, but it would be really handy for when we do a split group ride and he rides with the fast guys. I just need to figure out how to get faster.


That's what Apple and many other phone manufacturers want you to think. However there are other platforms besides Apple. You can buy a cheap Android phone that can download the latest version of Strava. I use cheap Motorola Moto E 2nd Gen as my bike computer among other things. I just downloaded Strava to see what the fuzz is all about and Beacon works on this thing. Bought the phone for $30 months ago and I get free Data through Ringplus. There are other Android Phones that are cheap but good phones specially for things like this. Battery life is good too. 
Not sure what your carrier is so depending on that you may need to get a specific or unlocked phone.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^ yep just toss the iphone and get a cheap decent phone for him (crappy cheap android>>>>any iphone [insert phone war here])


----------

